# Post-Xmas! My take on the figure 8, with "viper" attachment (now w/build shots)



## Byudzai

Post-Christmas add-on:

Merry Xmas Sarah! She's shooting it like a pro.


















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First off, I invite you to weigh in on whether you think "Viper Attachment" sounds cool or not for my trapped tubes design. Like&#8230; you know&#8230;. snake fangs? And it's quick?

One of the first slingshots I made was a pink figure 8 that the girlfriend promptly took over. It was one of the first trapped-tubes designs I made up, and it was okay but the tubes wanted to twist on themselves in the single hole, and it didn't give my two-rail sight over the side of the fork, and it suffered -- I claim -- from "tube bunch" when tubes are pointing straight at you from a fixed spot on the forks.

I struggled for a long time to come up with a way to adapt my Viper design to the slender aluminum forks you get with a figure 8 belay device. Putting the slots where I have them on bigger slingshots didn't work because there wasn't enough purchase, and the tubes would slip out.

I put the slots on top, which made the tubes wrap around from the inside of the holes, and it kept them in place but they wanted to wander out the bottoms of the holes and it was sloppy and bothered me.

So, I added little keeper groves at the inner sides of the holes to hold them steady, and then the real keeper slots on top to provide the actual support for the tubes.

It works! Plus you can attach them from either side. Plus&#8230;. it's pink and black. Xmas gift for the lady.

Another plug for silicon lubricant for getting those rubber sleeves on there. I slid them on there by hand, no hemostats or anything.

Last photo shows the pouch held on with hitch knots. No need to tie anything; all you need is the pouch, some tube, and the slingshot.

Photos:


----------



## wll

I love the fact no tools or ? needed to put this unit in shooting order.

wll


----------



## oldmiser

Nice clean application I like it my friend AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigron

man that is awesome :bowdown: :aahhhh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Byudzai

Thanks guys!

Here was the original design I made in June. Honestly it worked fine, I just don't like how the tubes can twist around on each other in the single large hole, and I think it can cause problems when tubes point straight back at you. Also, the tips of the tubes sorta poke you in the bracing fingers of the left hand.


----------



## alfshooter

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Cool!


----------



## bigron

dude that new attachment is so freakin sweet the other one isn't nearly as neat and ergonomic and dare i say the new one just looks more professional :king:


----------



## Wingshooter

Very nice. A good clean look and no tie. That's a winner in my book.


----------



## sharp eye

Very creative.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Very good name! It looks like snake tooth!


----------



## Rayshot

I find it fantastic.

It attaches tubes in one of the best ways for the way I would like tubes to be situated TTF.

Well done. I may have to try that!


----------



## BROOKS

That looks so cool. The name is good too. Which snake wraps around and strangles it's prey. Is it pythons? That might work too with the way it wraps around.


----------



## treefork

Very nice ! Great pictures.


----------



## LVO

Great job!
I like it a lot and I'm sure your other half will be stoked!

I'll be sure to give this a go.... but probably wood or poly
Ok, back to drooling at the pics!


----------



## leon13

Really cool 
Cheers


----------



## Byudzai

LVO said:


> I'll be sure to give this a go.... but probably wood or poly


If you're going wood/poly, just give yourself enough fork thickness to skip the extra steps I added for the figure 8. Like on the alien here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39330-the-alien/


----------



## e~shot

Cool fork tips!


----------



## Lee Silva

OoohHooOhoooo yeesssss! Hahahaha That's nice!!


----------



## The Warrior

Sweet!


----------



## dracb

What a clever adaption of the Figure 8 design. I bought a descender a couple of days ago to make a Figure 8 style SS so your post is very timely for this first time SS builder. What size holes did you drill for the tubes and what size tubes did you use?

Cheers
dracb


----------



## bigron

i came back for another look at that bad boy,that viper attachment is so sweet :headbang:


----------



## MagicTorch100

I agree with everybody .

I've one of these figure 8's waiting to be sorted out, I think I've just found my muse


----------



## Byudzai

BROOKS suggested I call this one the "python" attachment, since it wraps around. Sounds way cooler than "modified viper."


----------



## Byudzai

dracb: I used a 3/16" bit. I know that's plenty big for 2040 and the 1/8" tube I use exclusively now. I'm pretty sure the next tube size up -- I'm blanking on the name -- will fit too.

Couple of tips on the build:

1) Use a disc sander to put a couple of small flats on the sides of the figure 8 before you do anything else.
2) Cut the top of the figure 8 off to make your forks; make sure to leave enough room for that top slot.
3) I made a jig for drilling the holes through the sides of my forks. See photo. Vise-grip clamps are perfect for holding it together.
4) Use a 1/8" bandsaw blade for cutting slots. The 1/4" blade worked, but the slots were a little large.
5) Use silicon lubricant to get the rubber sleeves on. The rubber is actually slingshot tube rubber -- crazy, right? -- from trumark. A drop of lube spread through the inside of the tube will let you slide the sleeve on by hand, long as you hold on tight.


























You're gonna want some of this too to soften the holes


----------



## dracb

Once again this is very clever. Thank you for providing much more than I asked for.


----------



## wbrazell

Very creative and terrific workmanship.


----------

